

Show HN: Party with a Local – connecting travelers and locals who want to party - partywithalocal
http://partywithalocal.com

======
brd
Nice, I've been considering building something similar. The "meet new people"
problem deserves some better solutions.

Did you originally launch in the Netherlands? I'd be interested in hearing how
you rolled this out. Do you have a more technical blog because the one I'm
seeing seems heavy on SEO for partiers.

~~~
partywithalocal
Yeah cool, indeed I agree the problem hasn't been solved, especially when
you're traveling.

We did launch in the Netherlands yes, we are still based in Amsterdam.

The app is available globally and we want to reach locals and travellers
everywhere - so we've done a lot of work on App Store optimization and
localizing the description and keywords - getting them translated in every
possible language on the App and Play Stores. Also done that for our promo
video in some of the widely spoken languages.

However, we also realise its very difficult to launch everywhere and have a
lot of active users (locals) in every city from the get go. So we are focusing
on a number of key cities first - Amsterdam, Berlin, London in Europe
initially, then some key cities in the US and Australia/Asia next and building
up the local user base there with our own events & parties (we've got a big
boat party coming up in Amsterdam end of August), content marketing (Best bar
in Amsterdam on a Wednesday night), cross promotion with venues and events, a
bit of local press, social media etc

We don't currently have a more technical Blog, but if you have specific
questions, feel free to shoot us an email.

Cheers, Dan

------
pjmlantunes
I'm party person myself and this app comes quite handy to me. I've been using
the app when travelling to meet some locals or just in my hometown when I'm in
the mood to meet new people. So far only met great people! It works pretty
well!

~~~
partywithalocal
Nice feedback, thanks. Glad to hear it is working for you. I've only had good
experiences as well with meeting people.

------
davidw74
I like this idea as well. Any chance a windows phone app is coming soon?

~~~
partywithalocal
Thanks David. It's a possibility for the future, but right now we're going to
focus on the 2 platforms of iOS and Android.

~~~
davidw74
I figured I would ask that question as someone ultimately will :) Thanks for
the feedback.

~~~
partywithalocal
np

